# Topics > Operating systems > Android >  Android 10 (Android Q)

## Airicist

Android 10 on Wikipedia

google.com/android/beta

----------


## Airicist

The first beta for Android Q is here

Published on Mar 14, 2019




> If you're a developer, you can try the next version of Android now.

----------


## Airicist

Android Q hands-on

Published on Mar 14, 2019




> Google has released the first beta version of its Android Q software update. It’s still very early, but there are some exciting and helpful changes in this initial release. It’s still very early, but Q seems to be headed in the right direction.

----------


## Airicist

Android Q Beta 1: Top new features!

Published on Mar 14, 2019




> Some of the top new features for Android Q Beta 1!

----------


## Airicist

Announcing Android Q Beta 2

Published on Apr 3, 2019




> Android Q beta 2 contains stronger protections for user privacy along with new ways to engage users including bubbles. Dan Galpin highlights many of the changes in both the Q beta 1 and 2 releases,  including extended support for foldables, faster ShareSheets with updated direct sharing, and high performance features such as Vulkan 1.1.  Android Q beta 2 is now available on all Pixel devices.

----------


## Airicist

Android Q Beta 3 hands on

Published on May 7, 2019




> The Android Q Beta 3 update is out for Pixel devices and a handful of non-Pixel Android Phones. We go hands-on to check out some of the changes and discuss some of the new features that Google highlighted during I/O 2019!

----------


## Airicist

Android Q hands-on review: what's new with the latest Android OS

Published on May 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Android Q Beta 3: Top 7 new features!

Published on May 9, 2019




> All of the most notable features as part of Android Q Beta 3.

----------


## Airicist

Inside Google's massive Android rebrand

Published on Aug 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The next evolution of Android

Published on Aug 22, 2019




> Android’s brand identity is evolving. As we continue to build Android for everyone, we want to make sure that our brand is as inclusive as possible. So, we’re introducing a new look that is more modern and more accessible. See how Android’s brand has evolved over the past decade and meet our new logo.

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to Android’s new brand identity

Published on Aug 22, 2019




> Android’s brand identity is evolving with new colors and an updated logo. Hear from Android brand director Aude Gandon and brand lead Sydney Thomashow on how the new look is designed for everyone, taking inspiration from the history of the brand.

----------


## Airicist

Android 10 review: Paving the way for the future

Published on Sep 6, 2019




> Android 10 is sort of a grab bag of interface changes, security enhancements, productivity tweaks and more. That’s not a problem, though — it’s more a side effect of having already built a stable, valuable OS. Yes, grand ambitions and flashy features are always exciting. What Android 10 really does, though, is polish what’s already there and lay down the groundwork for the big stuff that comes next, like foldable devices and 5G. This new version of Android, maybe more than any other, is about paving the way for the future.

----------

